# Fall Kayak Walleye Fishing



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Does anyone have recommendations when and where to launch my kayak in Lake Erie for walleye this Fall? I never tried it before, but read that the walleye come back toward the shore in the Fall. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

kayak1979 said:


> Does anyone have recommendations when and where to launch my kayak in Lake Erie for walleye this Fall? I never tried it before, but read that the walleye come back toward the shore in the Fall. Any input would be appreciated.



Edgewater.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks, is there a certain water temp or month that is best?


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

kayak1979 said:


> Thanks, is there a certain water temp or month that is best?



I don't know much about the walleye timing, I do know the riff raff at edgewater and cleveland area is a good walleye spot. Still alittle to warm I'm assuming. Also would want to look into a dry suit if kayaking in the fall water temps, it could get very scary and cold out there quick.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

A few of us go out of Gordon Park area . 72nd street on the East side


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Late October until the lake freezes


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

A few have been taken at night trolling already  but once the night bite derby gets underway, good luck getting good info.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Watch yakking in popular areas after dark. These guys run a great program and work well together on the boats. If you hook one on a yak and stop paddling to land it you will be an obstruction. I watched this spring and was impressed how well the trollers worked together


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

silverbullet said:


> Watch yakking in popular areas after dark. These guys run a great program and work well together on the boats. If you hook one on a yak and stop paddling to land it you will be an obstruction. I watched this spring and was impressed how well the trollers worked together


Silver, so a kayak that is legally lighted on the water near shore is an obstruction to boaters? I hope that isn't their view on us...


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

yes, in a way. Imagine putting 20 boats trolling in an pattern counter clockwise. shallow troll going east deeper troll going west. These guys were all set up and spaced out and trolling in perfect unison. These guys run 2 or 3 lighted inline boards per side and all work together. If i were to stop paddling for a fish i would now be in the way. Not the best place to be dead in the water in the middle of the route. 

There were three of us this spring that were off sherrod park and i felt we should not have been in the mix with the boats.We all were lit with 360 white on the stern and red/green nav lights up front. Daylight sure, after dark no way. I did overhear some guys talking and they knew we were yaks by how low our lights were to the water. Im not sure their view on this Just my thoughts.


----------



## laker-dynasty (Jun 18, 2014)

I've been fishing off Marblehead, Mazurik's public access, for the past 4 seasons. I'm the only one thus far, but the action is quite nice. I don't kill em, but MAN is it fun to drag in 6-10lbs walleye on your yak. For those of us who don't get up to Canada, this is our Super Bowl.

Good luck, hug the shore (NO SENSE in being more than 100'-150' from shore) for safety reasons. Yall know the drill 

Having been the only one in Marblehead fishing in Nov/Dec from the kayak, I was wonderin, "am I the only one?" Good to see I'm not.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I will have to give Fall Walleye a try this year. Not sure where, but I will stay close to shore and be as visible as possible with legal lighting. I guess I get a little frustrated now that I am in a kayak often in Fairport Harbor and notice guys in big boats fly in the harbor without any regard to how close they are getting. Sometimes it seems like they are purposely doing so as it's like they are going out of their way... and you can see them looking over laughing. This is my experience on the weekends with pleasure boaters. If there are fishing rods on the boat it seems like those boaters are always the most respectful in keeping distance. This is my first year kayaking though so I guess I will have to learn to live with it.


----------



## laker-dynasty (Jun 18, 2014)

I've had pretty good luck in the years I've been kayaking here in the Western Basin. Most steer clear, that being said...... NOW I'm also one that has a boat, so let me share this with ya. I can't speak for the a$$holes who drive by laughing, but as a boater on Lake Erie I'm quite surprised just how camouflaged even the bright yellow and orange kayaks out there with even the slightest bit of chop. If there are even 2' waves, keep your guard up. Not making excuses, I always give the right of way and am courteous to kayakers, that's likely because I own one. Those people who do drive by smiles are also, quite likely the same a$$cracks that go full bore into the middle of a pack of fishing boats. 

Etiquette is simple, its a big lake out there ;-)


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll agree, that happens off vermilion where guys shoot past pointing and laughing. And yes it is surprising how a kayak disappears at a distance. I am very watchful on the boat for sure. Good fishing is coming guys


----------

